# Long Island NY, Metal Denting Shindig !



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Attn: Shooters, New York, New Jersey and CT and surrounding areas.

We are planning a day of shooting up in Long Island NY. We currently have 6 people interested in the shoot out. Perhaps more in my opinion. The event is scheduled to occur Late August when temps cool of a bit. It's a scorcher lately. Our very own Gary "Flatband" will also be joining the event coming from Jersey. Good learning experience for many as well as a fun filled day to attack some serious targets.

BBQ or we'll eat out somewhere for lunch.

Please send me a PM if you are interested so I can arrange this better.

Regards,

Peresh.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that sounds fun, im 3 hours from long island so if i can get a ride i would love to go. if you can post a specific date that would be well appreciated


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> that sounds fun, im 3 hours from long island so if i can get a ride i would love to go. if you can post a specific date that would be well appreciated


IM IN TOO.I KNOW IT WILL BE FUN FOR ALL BRUCE BAYRAT


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

OKAY GUYS!

August 21st is the date for the L.I. Metal Denting Shin Dig (weather permitting). Bring your slingshots & ammo. We may do a BBQ or head out to eat. Let's see how it plays out.

Meet in Long Island, North Shore, Oyster Bay Cove.

Let me know. Sending emails out to people who have shown interest.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Bayrat & Evan:

PM me your email address asap.

Regards,
Peresh


----------



## Nja4k (Aug 11, 2010)

that sounds like a lot of fun. i wonder if a few friends and i might join in on the fun.
thanks dan


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

More the merrier!!
PM sent to you.


Nja4k said:


> that sounds like a lot of fun. i wonder if a few friends and i might join in on the fun.
> thanks dan


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Any out of state guys that want to come, let me know. I can set you up with a reasonably priced motel here in L.I, NY.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Here folks that will be attending:

Dan
Dan's Friend #1
Dan's Friend #2
Philly (Phil)
Bruce (Bayrat)
Ben (CB900S)
Gary (Flatband)
USA Slingshots (Evan may be) 
Peresh (yes I'll be attending my own event LOL)


Who else is coming?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Bummer....too far for this poor boy!!! You guys try to have a great time without me!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in NH but it is still a little far. I am expecting a baby too so I cant travel too far.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Well we have the best hospital in NY ...5 min away. so if that helps....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Bummer....too far for this poor boy!!! You guys try to have a great time without me!!!!


Same here I'm afraid... Unless anyone's willing to pay for a transatlantic flight for me!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Sam and Perry, there is always a next time!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

peresh said:


> Attn: Shooters, New York, New Jersey and CT and surrounding areas.
> 
> We are planning a day of shooting up in Long Island NY. We currently have 6 people interested in the shoot out. Perhaps more in my opinion. The event is scheduled to occur Late August when temps cool of a bit. It's a scorcher lately. Our very own Gary "Flatband" will also be joining the event coming from Jersey. Good learning experience for many as well as a fun filled day to attack some serious targets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll be there and I can't wait. I love to be able to shoot without always looking over my shoulder. It'll be a fun day, a bunch of New Yawkas getting together to shoot slingshots! Who would have ever thought?







Flatband


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

It's on!!!

This Saturday boys, don't forget.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Too bad for me!! I arrived home the 15th from visiting up that way for 10 days. Unfortunate timing.

HAVE A DENTING GOOD TIME GUYS !!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I will be there, looking forward to meeting you all.
Phil


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

OK I just made a 8' x 8' Frame to hang up a bed sheet on the lawn. There is some nice shade under tree where we can shoot from.

Guys if you have preferences on the targets you shoot, bring them. I'm bring some 5" x 5" metal plates which I like to shoot.

Metal cans would be great if anyone has them.

Schedule: Breakfast At The Friendly's Restaurant in Syosset at 9am.
10am, we can start the shoot

Bring swimming trunks. There is a pool here if you need to cool off.

Regards,
Peresh.


----------



## Nja4k (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds good 
i shall see you guys tomorrow ~!



peresh said:


> OK I just made a 8' x 8' Frame to hang up a bed sheet on the lawn. There is some nice shade under tree where we can shoot from.
> 
> Guys if you have preferences on the targets you shoot, bring them. I'm bring some 5" x 5" metal plates which I like to shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nja4k (Aug 11, 2010)

just to be sure this friendly's right ? 
150 Jericho Turnpike, Syosset, NY 11791-4514


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm bringing some extra ammo, Marbles , 3/8" steel, 7/16" steel and 1/2" steel. Maybe I'll dive into the dumpster at Friendlies to get find some cans !!! Swimming? Yeah! See youse guys there!!!! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i am soooo gellious, i rlly wanna go


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I just got back from the "Shoot" in Long Island NY. Peresh had it at a friends estate. Wonderful property in a beautiful area. We had 8 people show up-a few others couldn't make it. We had a ton of fun shooting and talking slingshots. Peresh ( who BTW is a very good shooter-so is his little boy!) will probably have another get together in late September. I made 3 short videos and put them up on my channel. Great job Peresh-thanks for the good time Bud!!







Flatband

http://www.youtube.com/user/Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great day, really enjoyed myself. What a great bunch of guys. Peresh did a fantastic job putting this all together. Looking forward to next time. Gary had enough ammo on hand for a week. I saw some great shooting, Peresh was scary good and his son was denting a metal plate all day long. Met some new friends and learned alot. Thanks guys.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary, good job on the video. Thanks for the use of the steel ammo, the marbles were just not cutting it at the long ranges we were shooting,
Phil


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Been watching the videos of the shoot from Gary on YouTube!!!! Looks like it Oyster Bay Cove was a beautiful spot for a shoot!!! Fantastic!! If was nice to see that a part of me was there at least...


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

```

```
That was so good! What a day. Butterfly style, that is going to be my next thing Gary. U are on your way ! Phil, Danny, Gary, Corado, Karen and John - Thank you all for making this day happen. It was great.

My son went to bed at 7:45 pm. That is unheard of it!

VIDEO: Long Island Metal Denting Shindig


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

great vid! i love it


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like you folks had a time, great vids


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see everyone had a great time. It's little gatherings like this that lead to bigger tournaments.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Loved the videos Gary ! You look so elegant drawing back on your long draw ! Looks like you all had loads of fun.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

This is an addiction!!! We had a bystander who came to see what we were up to and ended up shooting with us all day. Now she wants here own slingshot. It's like a virus, it spreads....


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

peresh said:


> This is an addiction!!! We had a bystander who came to see what we were up to and ended up shooting with us all day. Now she wants here own slingshot. It's like a virus, it spreads....


Peresh, your PM is blocked, need to clean it out.
Phil


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey peresh, was that your metal slingshot in the video ? It is a beautiful slingshot and you should bring it to show and tell, please. That is also cool that she decided to shoot with all of you. I would think Flatband would scare her off.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Smitty,

Thanks pal.

Yes I made that design in wood originally. Then I found a block of Aluminum and decided to show up at a friends machine shop to get it made in metal. It was hard to make something like this by hand without CNC. I'm going to be making these in metal very shortly as I got some orders for it.

What show are you referring to ?

Regards,
Peresh


----------

